# bob sykes 11-9



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Me my sister my brother and one of his friends go out there at about 9:00 I was catching bait why my brother got a live finger mullet from the guy that was leavening he threw it out and wham fish on hit in it was a 31 inch red after that it was on we were hooking up left and right on finger mullet and menhaden it was a great night out with the family and can't wait to do it agine


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

doin' it big!
Nice.


----------

